# no audio device detected



## gingergib (Apr 10, 2007)

drivers r fine as far as i can see, but no sound from speakers or anything else is heard. says "no audio device detected"
here is my hijackthis log.

Old Yesterday, 08:39 AM #1 (permalink)
gingergib
Registered User

Join Date: Apr 2007
Posts: 1
OS: xp

no audio device hijackthis log
no sound being output at all on my pc for few weeks now. tried drivers but im useless when it comes to sound.. heres the hijackthis log

Logfile of HijackThis v1.99.1
Scan saved at 16:35:18, on 09/04/2007
Platform: Windows XP SP2 (WinNT 5.01.2600)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v6.00 SP2 (6.00.2900.2180)

Running processes:
C:\WINDOWS\System32\smss.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\winlogon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\services.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\lsass.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\spoolsv.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\CTsvcCDA.exe
C:\Program Files\ewido anti-malware\ewidoctrl.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\UAService7.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\dmadmin.exe
C:\WINDOWS\Explorer.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\system32\GSICON.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\system32\dslagent.exe
C:\Program Files\TrojanHunter 4.6\THGuard.exe
C:\Program Files\Dell Photo AIO Printer 922\dlbtbmgr.exe
C:\Program Files\Dell Photo AIO Printer 922\dlbtbmon.exe
C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.5.0_09\bin\jusched.exe
C:\Program Files\PowerISO\PWRISOVM.EXE
C:\Program Files\iTunes\iTunesHelper.exe
C:\Program Files\QuickTime\qttask.exe
C:\Program Files\Creative\MediaSource\Detector\CTDetect.exe
C:\Program Files\DAEMON Tools\daemon.exe
C:\Program Files\Creative\Sync Manager Unicode\CTSyncU.exe
C:\Program Files\LimeWire\LimeWire.exe
C:\Program Files\iPod\bin\iPodService.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\CTPdeSrv.exe
C:\Program Files\Mozilla Firefox\firefox.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\cisvc.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\cidaemon.exe
C:\Documents and Settings\Chris Gibson\My Documents\Unzipped\hijackthis\HijackThis.exe

R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Bar = http://g.msn.co.uk/0SEENGB/SAOS01?FORM=TOOLBR
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Page = http://g.msn.co.uk/0SEENGB/SAOS01?FORM=TOOLBR
R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://www.imtools.org/
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\SearchURL,(Default) = http://g.msn.co.uk/0SEENGB/SAOS01?FORM=TOOLBR
O2 - BHO: AcroIEHlprObj Class - {06849E9F-C8D7-4D59-B87D-784B7D6BE0B3} - C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 7.0\ActiveX\AcroIEHelper.dll
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {53707962-6F74-2D53-2644-206D7942484F} - C:\Program Files\Spybot - Search & Destroy\SDHelper.dll
O2 - BHO: SSVHelper Class - {761497BB-D6F0-462C-B6EB-D4DAF1D92D43} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.5.0_09\bin\ssv.dll
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {7E853D72-626A-48EC-A868-BA8D5E23E045} - (no file)
O2 - BHO: Windows Live Sign-in Helper - {9030D464-4C02-4ABF-8ECC-5164760863C6} - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\Windows Live\WindowsLiveLogin.dll
O2 - BHO: Windows Live Toolbar Helper - {BDBD1DAD-C946-4A17-ADC1-64B5B4FF55D0} - C:\Program Files\Windows Live Toolbar\msntb.dll
O3 - Toolbar: Protection Bar - {479fd0cf-5be9-4c63-8cda-b6d371c67bd5} - C:\Program Files\strCodec\iesplugin.dll (file missing)
O3 - Toolbar: Windows Live Toolbar - {BDAD1DAD-C946-4A17-ADC1-64B5B4FF55D0} - C:\Program Files\Windows Live Toolbar\msntb.dll
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [RemHelp] remhelp.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [GSICONEXE] GSICON.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [DSLAGENTEXE] dslagent.exe USB
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [THGuard] "C:\Program Files\TrojanHunter 4.6\THGuard.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Dell Photo AIO Printer 922] "C:\Program Files\Dell Photo AIO Printer 922\dlbtbmgr.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [DLBTCATS] rundll32 C:\WINDOWS\System32\spool\DRIVERS\W32X86\3\DLBTtime.dll,[email protected]
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [KernelFaultCheck] %systemroot%\system32\dumprep 0 -k
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SunJavaUpdateSched] "C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.5.0_09\bin\jusched.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [PWRISOVM.EXE] C:\Program Files\PowerISO\PWRISOVM.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [iTunesHelper] "C:\Program Files\iTunes\iTunesHelper.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [QuickTime Task] "C:\Program Files\QuickTime\qttask.exe" -atboottime
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [svchost] C:\WINDOWS\system32\inezcnsd\svchost.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [msnmsgr] "C:\Program Files\MSN Messenger\msnmsgr.exe" /background
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Creative Detector] "C:\Program Files\Creative\MediaSource\Detector\CTDetect.exe" /R
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [DAEMON Tools] "C:\Program Files\DAEMON Tools\daemon.exe" -lang 1033
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [svchost] C:\WINDOWS\system32\inezcnsd\svchost.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [CTSyncU.exe] "C:\Program Files\Creative\Sync Manager Unicode\CTSyncU.exe"
O4 - Startup: LimeWire On Startup.lnk = C:\Program Files\LimeWire\LimeWire.exe
O4 - Global Startup: Adobe Gamma Loader.lnk = C:\Program Files\Common Files\Adobe\Calibration\Adobe Gamma Loader.exe
O4 - Global Startup: Adobe Reader Speed Launch.lnk = ?
O4 - Global Startup: Microsoft Office.lnk = C:\Program Files\Microsoft Office\Office10\OSA.EXE
O8 - Extra context menu item: &Windows Live Search - res://C:\Program Files\Windows Live Toolbar\msntb.dll/search.htm
O8 - Extra context menu item: E&xport to Microsoft Excel - res://C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~2\Office10\EXCEL.EXE/3000
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.5.0_09\bin\ssv.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Sun Java Console - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.5.0_09\bin\ssv.dll
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {85d1f590-48f4-11d9-9669-0800200c9a66} - %windir%\bdoscandel.exe (file missing)
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Uninstall BitDefender Online Scanner v8 - {85d1f590-48f4-11d9-9669-0800200c9a66} - %windir%\bdoscandel.exe (file missing)
O9 - Extra button: Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\MSMSGS.EXE
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\MSMSGS.EXE
O16 - DPF: {00B71CFB-6864-4346-A978-C0A14556272C} (Checkers Class) - http://messenger.zone.msn.com/binary...r.cab31267.cab
O16 - DPF: {2917297F-F02B-4B9D-81DF-494B6333150B} (Minesweeper Flags Class) - http://messenger.zone.msn.com/binary...r.cab31267.cab
O16 - DPF: {8E0D4DE5-3180-4024-A327-4DFAD1796A8D} (MessengerStatsClient Class) - http://messenger.zone.msn.com/binary...t.cab31267.cab
O17 - HKLM\System\CCS\Services\Tcpip\..\{523F7417-6A1D-4A42-AB60-13C6E8E6E774}: NameServer = 194.72.9.38 194.74.65.68
O17 - HKLM\System\CS1\Services\Tcpip\..\{523F7417-6A1D-4A42-AB60-13C6E8E6E774}: NameServer = 194.72.9.38 194.74.65.68
O18 - Protocol: livecall - {828030A1-22C1-4009-854F-8E305202313F} - C:\PROGRA~1\MSNMES~1\MSGRAP~1.DLL
O18 - Protocol: msnim - {828030A1-22C1-4009-854F-8E305202313F} - C:\PROGRA~1\MSNMES~1\MSGRAP~1.DLL
O20 - Winlogon Notify: WgaLogon - C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\WgaLogon.dll
O21 - SSODL: eeler - {1559e6c1-7e5e-4461-9457-6a2dea85eb9f} - C:\WINDOWS\system32\titiau.dll (file missing)
O23 - Service: Adobe LM Service - Unknown owner - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Adobe Systems Shared\Service\Adobelmsvc.exe
O23 - Service: Creative Service for CDROM Access - Creative Technology Ltd - C:\WINDOWS\system32\CTsvcCDA.exe
O23 - Service: dlbt_device - Dell - C:\WINDOWS\system32\dlbtcoms.exe
O23 - Service: ewido security suite control - ewido networks - C:\Program Files\ewido anti-malware\ewidoctrl.exe
O23 - Service: iPod Service - Apple Computer, Inc. - C:\Program Files\iPod\bin\iPodService.exe
O23 - Service: SecuROM User Access Service (V7) (UserAccess7) - Unknown owner - C:\WINDOWS\system32\UAService7.exe


----------



## Xperience (Feb 13, 2007)

Hi, *gingergib!* :up:

My name is Nick and I will try to assist you with your problem entitled *"no audio device detected ".*

I stress to inform you, that at this stage, your Hijack This log will not be reviewed quickly because it is in the wrong section for Hijack This Logs. I cant review it for you either.

If you would like to get your log reviewed, then you will need to post this topic in the Security Section. I will provide some information below on your issue, though. If the procedure is found to not work, then you may need to Personal Message a moderator to move this topic for you, or post your Hijack This Log in the Security Section.

First, here is my procedure:

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Device Manager*
_Here, we will be checking to see if there is any errors with the audio devices you have installed._

1. Right click *My Computer* (should be on desktop, or Start Menu).
2. Select *Properties* >> *Hardware* tab.
3. Click the button that says *Device Manager*.
4. When Device Manager is open complete the following steps:

Expand the category *Sound, video and game controllers*
Please specify what is listed there.
Also note for any *(!)*, or *(?)* next to those items.
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Best Regards,
Nick Tompson - Microsoft MCSA


----------



## gingergib (Apr 10, 2007)

device manager is all fine, only thing i noticed is that the plug and play device is missing? usb plug and play still woprks fine tho


----------



## cybertech (Apr 16, 2002)

After we fix this problem: http://forums.techguy.org/security/560207-so-many-problems-i-dont.html you may find your sound is working again.


----------

